# Conexión termostato ds1620 a pureto paralelo



## jfvera (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola,

me presento porque es la primera vez que escribo en este foro: mi nombre es Juan y la verdad es que no tengo mucha idea de electrónica pero estoy intentado montar un invento a ver tal: es un termostato montado con un ds1620 programado para que saque un 1 por la partilla 7 (Th) si la temperatura sube por encima de 25º, la cual a su vez está conectada al pin de un conector db25 que va al puerto paralelo.
El problema es que cuando la temperatura sube por encima de 25º obtengo los 5 voltios por TH pero al conectar al puerto paralelo se me viene abajo y no me da el 1 lógico.
Supongo que tendré que conectar un transistor o algo así para amplificar la señal y poder atacar al puerto paralelo.
Las conexiones creo que las tengo bien hechas.

Si alguien puede orientarme algo estaría muy agradecido.

Bueno, nada más, muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo,

Juan F.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 3, 2010)

a que pin del pto paralelo estas mandando? es una entrada? la estas optoacomplando


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 3, 2010)

manda un esquema o una foto-webcam... Salu2.


----------



## jfvera (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola de nuevo,

la patilla nº 7 del ds1620 (Th) la conecto directamente al pin 10 del puerto paralelo (ACK) y a través de un programa en C lo configuro como entrada de datos.   

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 3, 2010)

Una entrada no puede estar flotando. Necesita identificar el cambio de estado. Generalmente y como proteccion tambien se utiliza un optoacoplador tipo 4n35 http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?img...mage_result&resnum=6&ct=image&ved=0CBYQ9QEwBQ


----------

